# Trail Cams



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Looking for ideas. May buy 2-3 so I can study my trapping sets a more detail.

lets do this by the numbers:

1) Please give your recomendation

2) Please give the cost

3) How many seasons have you been using your recomendation

3) Describe why you you recommend it.

Thank you

Larry


----------

